# Welcome back to the HHO hunting forum ?!



## Bernster (2 September 2013)

It's been a bit quiet on here of late, but with the season about to start, or having already started for some, I'm looking forward to your hunting news and updates.  Anyone been out already?  If not, when is your first outing?  I know it's only little season, aka cubbing for many, but that's still pretty exciting for me (strictly a leisure hunter but with ambitions to not disgrace myself utterly this year ).

Life's been a bit up and down this year but I'm hoping to get out a bit.  First outing planned for this Saturday, and not starting at silly-o-clock for a change.  Here's hoping my horse stays intact this week, I may resort to wrapping her up in cotton wool until then!!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (2 September 2013)

We start on the 11th. Just wish for rain as ground is rutted concrete here!


----------



## spacefaer (3 September 2013)

One pack started just after the Bank Holiday, , the other is starting this Monday - had several evening meets with fundraising bbq s afterwards which have been very well supported. 

Seems odd being out in t shirts though! (Been footie-ing so far)


----------



## Happy Hunter (3 September 2013)

Hello everyone! - Currently battling a mystery 4 week (so far) lameness with new Hunter - DESPERATELY hoping to get her fit to introduce her to cubbing, before it all gets too exciting for a first time out - This is assuming it&#8217;s something not too terrible meaning I miss another season!!! 
Anyone got something needing cubbing in Oxon? ( I jest, obviously you won&#8217;t lend me your prized hunter!) I love bringing on my youngsters, if only she would trot straight!

Please do write all your reports up so I can get terribly jealous - especially JenHunt - I have a soft spot for Ron, though I understand he can be a little lively at the beginning of the season?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (3 September 2013)

Just had first morning out. Went out for an hour and a bit and horse was very happy to see the woofing dogs and lots other mates (not quite so happy when I took him away and tried to load him when they were in the wood right next to the trailer!! I was ably UNassisted by a rather large gentleman who stood on the OTHER side of the road and shouted "Whoop Whoop get in yer booger" whilst ineffectively waving my hunting whip at the horse. I was trying so hard not to laugh at him that I slipped in a poo on the ramp, horse reversed quite niftily with me hanging onto the end of the lead rope and I ended up in a heap on the floor which made me laugh even more!!). Not a lot going on - too much fog. But so lovely to be out!! And I got to work on time. Bonus!!


----------



## Bernster (3 September 2013)

carolineb said:



			Just had first morning out. Went out for an hour and a bit and horse was very happy to see the woofing dogs and lots other mates (not quite so happy when I took him away and tried to load him when they were in the wood right next to the trailer!! I was ably UNassisted by a rather large gentleman who stood on the OTHER side of the road and shouted "Whoop Whoop get in yer booger" whilst ineffectively waving my hunting whip at the horse. I was trying so hard not to laugh at him that I slipped in a poo on the ramp, horse reversed quite niftily with me hanging onto the end of the lead rope and I ended up in a heap on the floor which made me laugh even more!!). Not a lot going on - too much fog. But so lovely to be out!! And I got to work on time. Bonus!!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, that made me smile!  You must have been out bloomin early to get to work for 8.30 if I'm reading it right?

I'm heading out on Sat cos it's at the far more civilised time of 4pm, am hoping for some of that BBQ action that spacefaer mentions ;-)

Typically, one of our group's nags has come up lame (he's NEVER lame) and the other needs shoeing, so I can sympathise happy hunter, hope yours comes right soon.  If all else fails, I may need to take a snaffle mouthed (cough cough), jump anything (even if you don't want to) hireling.  Gulp.


----------



## gunnergundog (3 September 2013)

New season, new horse!  Had last one 20 years (now a lawnmower), so this is unchartered territory!


----------



## spacefaer (3 September 2013)

Happy hunter if you don't mind travelling to Shropshire, I have several to go out. ....  not sure what time of stupid o'clock you'd have to leave Oxfordshire for a 6am meet tho!!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (3 September 2013)

I have 3 and 2 jockeys...one a bit footy at the moment because it is so hard. Will leave him til we get rain...whenever that will be.


----------



## elliebrewer98 (3 September 2013)

Mum and I are getting out tomorrow for the first time this season which means leaving the house at the not so nice time of 4:10am Also taking my new pony out for the first time tomorrow so may be eventful!!


----------



## Happy Hunter (4 September 2013)

Shropshire,.,. hmmm think it might require a night before travel and hope my boss isnt looking when I get back at 3pm! 
Good luck gunnerdog - I'm sure it will feel like a whole new experience!
Leaving the house at 4.10 mustn't be too bad - Mind you the fog this morning was so terrible im not sure I would find mine in the field!

Vet coming tomorrow - Fingers and hooves crossed he will tell me im being paranoid she will be better soon! (touch wood!)


----------



## elliebrewer98 (4 September 2013)

Happy Hunter said:



			Leaving the house at 4.10 mustn't be too bad - Mind you the fog this morning was so terrible im not sure I would find mine in the field!

Vet coming tomorrow - Fingers and hooves crossed he will tell me im being paranoid she will be better soon! (touch wood!)
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't too bad once I got to the field but the waking up is always dreadful! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Happy Hunter (6 September 2013)

Not wanting to keep you all in suspense - and hoping to prompt more cubbing reports I bring news...
My girl is now a suspected DDFT case - going to MRI next week if the insurance will cover it. I suspect she is probably going to become a Cleveland Bay Brood Mare. To add insult to injury (as it were!) - OBH finally start cubbing tomorrow... So I shall have a nice bit of foot following to do.

I should be hunting again in about 5 years!! Tally ho! 
Do keep writing in with tales of naughty youngsters and broken top rails - it will help cheer me up.


----------



## sharky (6 September 2013)

I cant wait to start again and my horse even more so than me i think.

They were training the young hounds on foot near the stables the other day with all the horn calls.
My poor horse was so excited at the thought of going out he was doing canter pirouettes in the field and then didnt eat properly for 2 days.

Now everytime he i load him in the trailer to take him for some lessons, long fitness rides or whatever he thinks its time to go hunting... and means i have to contend with very excited horse again... sigh

i think this is going to be a long season and i'll have arms like stretch armstrong by xmas.

if you see a gentleman (debateable point) on a 17h chestnut screaming NO BRAKES in west sussex..... that'll be me!!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (6 September 2013)

Teen 2 is just waiting for thin-skinned, self-harming TB to recover from latest injury before she introduces him to the hunting field.  I have to admit to a bit of a worry that with his tendency to injury, hunting may not be his forte but we will just have to see.  I am without a hunter at the moment although a friend has two, one of which needs a jockey so  I should probably get myself hunting fit again....  

Can't wait to get out there.  And Sharky - I think we are with the same pack so I will look out for you if you look out for a 50yo unfit mum eyeing up the hedges and then ever-so-discreetly backing off and heading for the gates!


----------



## Bernster (9 September 2013)

Yeah!  We made it out for our first outing on Saturday, and all 4 of us made it back in one piece.  Only just, for 2 of our group, but overall it was a successful first trip out.

We had one first timer (horse and rider), one new horse, one hireling due to lame horse, and me.  First timer did his best rocking horse impression at the start and we were a teensy bit worried he was going to explode but actually once we got going he was pretty good.  Wouldn't stand still and he did deposit his rider at one point when he fell over his feet (hmm) but fortunately nothing harmed but ego.

New horse also did really well, albeit he found the whole thing frightfully dull as he's used to hunting in Ireland where they must go hell for leather the whole time as he also wasn't impressed by having to stand still.

Hireling, hmm, best not mentioned.  Friend will wait for her horse to come right before she ventures out again methinks.

And my girl was an absolute star, clearly loves it, behaved perfectly the whole time.  As long as I let her go up front, that is.  But it's a nicer view up there and, as it wasn't a jumping meet, I didn't need to get my knickers (the non brave type) in a twist about jumping anything.

Got home at 11pm exhausted but happy (we had a pit stop in the pub afterwards to celebrate!). 

Hope you all had a fun weekend cubbing...or should that be autumn hunting??


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (9 September 2013)

Guessing you where out with us Bernster, from the late finish? I was working at Burghely so couldn't come, but glad you had fun and hopefully see you out soon


----------



## Bernster (9 September 2013)

JumpinBeckeyJane said:



			Guessing you where out with us Bernster, from the late finish? I was working at Burghely so couldn't come, but glad you had fun and hopefully see you out soon 

Click to expand...

Helloooooo JBJ - yep. It was eventful anyway . Hoping to get out a few times in the autumn, the rest is a bit in the air depending on how things go. See you out soon I hope !


----------



## Fiagai (15 September 2013)

Like the idea of the roll call!

Haven't been out yet - still getting myself and the nutty hunter fit so will be some while yet - great to hear of all the activity....


----------



## JenHunt (18 September 2013)

not been out yet, stupid new job has meant that I've not actually ridden properly all summer.... am hoping that I can get them both fit (they're not too fat thankfully!) for a few days hunting this season.

We're going to take it easy with them both this year, pick and choose our days a bit more than in the past - they're both 19 this time round, and Tom was lame at the end of the season after all that heavy ground.

At the moment, however, Ron is lame  we think he's taken it upon himself to get fit for hunting and bruised a sole. Dad caught them the other day doing laps of the field at top speed, screeching to a halt, changing the 'rein' and charging off again... just like hunting then!


----------



## RunToEarth (19 September 2013)

I was really looking forwards to the cubbing season kicking off until a few weeks ago - and then I remembered what 4am looks like!!


----------



## CrazyMare (19 September 2013)

We've been for some fun rides.

Took my gorgeous 5 year old, who jumped like a pro, had brakes and was generally polite. Came home with a typical scrape (she can hurt herself in a padded cell) which required antibiotics after her whole leg ballooned!! It could be a looooong season....

Took my gorgeous, fabulously bonkers old mare last night and she had an absolute ball. Went out like something posessed this morning. I left her doing laps of the field.


----------



## Bernster (19 September 2013)

JenHunt said:



			not been out yet, stupid new job has meant that I've not actually ridden properly all summer.... am hoping that I can get them both fit (they're not too fat thankfully!) for a few days hunting this season.

We're going to take it easy with them both this year, pick and choose our days a bit more than in the past - they're both 19 this time round, and Tom was lame at the end of the season after all that heavy ground.

At the moment, however, Ron is lame  we think he's taken it upon himself to get fit for hunting and bruised a sole. Dad caught them the other day doing laps of the field at top speed, screeching to a halt, changing the 'rein' and charging off again... just like hunting then! 

Click to expand...

Ron sounds very like mine!  And sadly the generous backside of our usual nany horse isn't available atm.  I'm hoping that being up front will do the trick instead.  Once we are in the lead pack, she's very happy, doesn't try to overtake and isn't strong.

RTE - yes, am afraid the 4am starts are beyond me atm, am doing xc training and a hunter trial instead, waiting for the more dignified 9am outings hehe.


----------



## katieg1986 (19 September 2013)

My very first season hunting, luckily moved in next door to a seasoned hunting family - so started exercising their horses in August after 5 or 6 years off riding.

Went last weekend was a 4pm start with their faithful old mare, who looked after me very well. This weekend is the slightly more.. hmm.. excitable (?) hunter (AND a 5 AM start ) who has been lame with a bruised sole for a couple of weeks. Took him out for some exercise last night and he was cantering down the road (black mark for me!).

Very much looking forward to some more, seems like a lovely community to join!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (20 September 2013)

Another early start here too. Hope for a better weekend than last Sat. OH was rodeo ed off by his horse within minutes  he bled a fair bit and was battered and bruised but got back on and carried on bless him.

My youngster was very good, so I was pleased. Taking my cob again and ginger one tomorrow and leaving the boingy one for Wednesday.

I just hope for a nice safe day. We are both too old to be hitting the ground at speed


----------

